# July Case Swap!



## Fish13 (16/5/12)

dON'T FORGET GUYS THE CASE SWAP

now i have a keg setup so if you want to bring a keg you are more then welcome to plug it in


----------



## khendrickson (3/6/12)

fish13 said:


> dON'T FORGET GUYS THE CASE SWAP
> 
> now i have a keg setup so if you want to bring a keg you are more then welcome to plug it in




Maybe someday I will have a keg.


----------



## Fish13 (5/6/12)

well im bottling mine tomorrow and then loading the 9L keg with the remainder. I will also have an aussie ale on tap. fingers crossed....


----------



## khendrickson (6/6/12)

fish13 said:


> well im bottling mine tomorrow and then loading the 9L keg with the remainder. I will also have an aussie ale on tap. fingers crossed....




I bottled mine on monday. Wasn't a bad effort considering I stuffed my mash up. Was a little sweeter than it is suppose to be but it off sets the hop flavour a really well. it is still really green and I hope the flavours work them out over the next month. I think I am having a vacant moment. When was the case swap and did we ever establish a place?


----------



## Fish13 (6/6/12)

PBR said:


> I bottled mine on monday. Wasn't a bad effort considering I stuffed my mash up. Was a little sweeter than it is suppose to be but it off sets the hop flavour a really well. it is still really green and I hope the flavours work them out over the next month. I think I am having a vacant moment. When was the case swap and did we ever establish a place?



my place and 8th of july


----------



## Ryan WABC (22/6/12)

Looking forward to this. My Case Swap Dubbel should be about two months old by the time this rolls around.


----------



## khendrickson (24/6/12)

Ryan WABC said:


> Looking forward to this. My Case Swap Dubbel should be about two months old by the time this rolls around.



Mine will be a month or so, It still taste like it needs another 3 weeks. The Hop flavour is still a giant slap to the face.


----------



## Fish13 (24/6/12)

PBR said:


> Mine will be a month or so, It still taste like it needs another 3 weeks. The Hop flavour is still a giant slap to the face.



love it!!!

i got two brews going at the moment for te kegs but one i think wont be ready. my case swap beer is going down a treat. I have already drunk most of the 9L keg...


----------



## drew9242 (29/6/12)

Hey guys.

Im up that way on the 14th of July. Any one want to catch up for a beer in the arvo?


----------



## Fish13 (29/6/12)

I'd love too but back in Jurien that weekend but will see


----------

